

An Apology - dvirsky
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/redis-db/XUmf0iLe1q0/tAt7v6omut4J

======
nazgul
For background:

Original presentation here: [http://redisconference.com/video/the-secrets-
behind-redis-de...](http://redisconference.com/video/the-secrets-behind-redis-
development/?iframe=yes)

Another take on it: [https://catdevmind.wordpress.com/2015/03/17/redis-
developmen...](https://catdevmind.wordpress.com/2015/03/17/redis-development/)

------
msie
I didn't realize one was an a-hole if they didn't write their README in
Markdown. GitHub has won.

------
gus_massa
Discussion of the antirez's post/reply:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176800)
(130 points, 11 days ago, 41 comments)

------
pkinsky
I've read antirez's post on this, but has anyone written up a summary of Matt
Stancliff's original presentation?

